# testors candy apple red question?



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i want to know if i paint some altezzas candy apple red would it be a light enough shade of red so you could still see the body of the altezzas but they would be tinted red. check out a new model car like say a infiniti g35 coupe to see what i'm talking about (would post a pic but i dont know how) damn i'll be glad when i get enough bank to get one of those. even though its hot ass hell i still hope this isn't the closest the US is going to get to a skyline.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

This is exactly wut I was gonna do and yes it will work.... I was going to do the candy apple red or the smoke tint depending on wut color I left the car..

It should be fairly easy too...Id paint them up b4 u put them on the car ofcourse to avoid extra problems. Im sure U can find a how to if not here then on B15sentra.net...

The G35 is the car I would have right now if I had a wish to grant yo.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

There are some viynal films that if applied right look great. I have seem it done and it looks factory... It might actually be easier than paint... Sorry I don't ahve any product names.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nah Ive heard nuttin but bad about that film thing--plus its not as clean as paint would be


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i just painted my tails with the testors candy apple..looks great but i dont know about the alteezas


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey guys, where did u get your testors candy apple paint? From what store?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I got mine at Wal-Mart in the toy section by the models.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks bro! i appreciate it.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Is this paint, like with a brush? Or is it a spray paint?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its a spray.....


----------

